# Garrison GD25-12 owners



## CaptCraig (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone out there own a Garrison GD25-12? I just bought one and would love to compare notes!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nice*

Sorry Captcraig I don't own one but it is a nice3 looking guitar, I would have loved it even more if it came witha Maple Binding instead of the black, would have really given it the upper class look that it needs, just my opinion.
If you don't mind telling us how much did they make you put out for a NOS (new old stock for those that don't know what NOS means ) and are you going to swap out the saddle and nut for bone, I would also think about maybe changing the bridge pins.Well good luck with her and I hope she plays as good as she looks.Ship


----------



## CaptCraig (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, it's definitely a unique looking guitar. I'm not crazy about the rozette inlay design, but I'm sure I'll warm up to it. Your suggestions about the upgrades are excellent and I will certainly consider it. Nut and bone are Tusq and I understand it to be good stuff, albeit man-made. I am a sucker for maintaining the originality of anything I buy, but we'll see. The guitar listed for $1,169 and I brought them down to around $850. It was a bit of an impulse purchase spread over two days, but I look at it as a discontinued, decently made guitar and have gambled on it's ability to stand the test of time (Garrison only around a short time).


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*No, leave the tusq*

I only suugested bone because the blue book didn't list that it came with tusq, My hand made (USA)W ashburn D78SW came with tusq and I swapped out the saddle for bone but actually liked the tusq sound better( and the tusq went right back in), so I would leave the saddle and the nut as they are and enjoy the heck out of her and start on Hey Mr. Tamborine Man ( The Birds version), great song for a 12er.Ship


----------

